# Cajun Seafood Pasta



## richoso1 (Aug 7, 2007)

I thought I'd try something diifferent since momma isn't home at the moment.
I boiled my shrimp & seafood mix and kosher salt in a muslin bag, then let it simmer for 30 minutes and removed the bag. I then brought the water back to a boil and added the pasta and let it boil until I had the desired texture (al dente) I wanted. While it was still boiling I added the shrimp for 3 minutes and then drained the whole thing in a colander. Poured it all back in the same pot and added EVOO, basil, and parmigan cheese, at last I added the lump crab meat I then I gently mixed it all up. You can use any kind of shrimp/crab boil mix, just contain it in a tea ball or musling bag. You can also re-season the salt as needed. The pasta takes on a great seafood flavoring and the chees compliments the seafood.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 7, 2007)

Looks realy good Richoso - wish I could try it - I'm alrergic to shell fish. It is a pretty plate though.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 7, 2007)

*Should I say, "Oh God Debi, I'm so sorry", or, "Don't worry Deb, tastes like **** anyway" , 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  haha  Terry*


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 8, 2007)

Terry, you remind me of a celebrity... Roseanne Barr! She can talk smack and make me laugh at the sametime.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 9, 2007)

*Dang!! I don't know whether to be honered or insulted????  haha , Roseanne, is kind of mouthy little snot, where as I, am a SUPER nice guy!! But, if you got a chuckle, thats great. I like it when people smile. Thanks for your comment, it is appreciated! Terry
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------

